# January 2019 Throwdown Winner



## bmudd14474 (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats to 



 SunnyDC
 for winning both Judges and Peoples Choice. 

* Smoked, boudin-stuffed collard rolls with spicy mustard remoulade. *









 TomKnollRFV
 Wins the prize for people choice with 
Garlic Pretzel Bites stuffed with pulled pork served with a smoked mango habanero and irish white






Congrats to all that entered.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats, guys! To think, 

 TomKnollRFV
 you almost didn't enter...You guys brought it!  Fascinating, delicious looking entries!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 14, 2019)

Congrats to both SunnyDC and Tom.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 14, 2019)

Jeeze! I actually won and I wasn't even gonna try! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice job, both of you. STARED 20 minutes at these two entries trying to decide which one to pick...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations guys!!!!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations. Good job on both. Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to both winners, Good jobs guys.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations to both.

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to both of ya


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to all ....


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 15, 2019)

I think it's a testament to how educational and supportive this forum is that I was able to pull this off!  And now I have 7 pounds of boudin in my freezer to play with some more... ;)

Thanks, all!

Sunny


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 15, 2019)

Nicely done fellas...


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2019)

Great job by SunnyDc probably the first lady to win and also Tom .

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to Sunny & Tom!!!
I'm sorry I didn't vote for either of you, or anyone else, because I never even saw the contest thread!!

That's why I often feel bad about all the Great Threads I miss all the time.
I just don't get to them all any more, like I used to.
Again I'm sorry---I'll try to do better.

Bear


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 15, 2019)

I just “watched” the throwdown forum so I get updates now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> I just “watched” the throwdown forum so I get updates now.




Can you explain "Watched"?
I'm not good at some of the tricks.  The only way I get alert updates is after I make a comment on a particular thread.
If I don't make a comment, I won't get any alerts.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Can you explain "Watched"?
> I'm not good at some of the tricks.  The only way I get alert updates is after I make a comment on a particular thread.
> If I don't make a comment, I won't get any alerts.
> 
> Bear


At the top of each thread, on the right hand side there is a link that you click "watch". It subscribes you to the thread without you having to make a comment.






Also, that option will turn to "unwatch" if you're already subscribed and don't want to receive alerts anymore about a particular thread.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 15, 2019)

Shucks..I think the real winner is Sunny.. new kid on the block takes the trophy on home!

Also Sunny I don't think having extra boudin to play with and eat is a bad thing! LOL!!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2019)

Congrats to both of you! Everything looked fantastic!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2019)

I seen it on the carousel that's how I usually see it. I look at the carousel everyday to see what's new.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> At the top of each thread, on the right hand side there is a link that you click "watch". It subscribes you to the thread without you having to make a comment.
> View attachment 388027
> 
> 
> Also, that option will turn to "unwatch" if you're already subscribed and don't want to receive alerts anymore about a particular thread.




Awesome Preacher Man!!!
You would think I'd have known that, but I didn't!!
So now I clicked on "Watch Forum" on the Throw-down forum, and I chose email me.
So I'm assuming that will get me an email alert, the next time a new Throw-down starts.
Right??

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Preacher Man!!!
> You would think I'd have known that, but I didn't!!
> So now I clicked on "Watch Forum" on the Throw-down forum, and I chose email me.
> So I'm assuming that will get me an email alert, the next time a new Throw-down starts.
> ...


That's the idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> That's the idea.




Yeeehaw!!!
See you can teach an Old Dog (or Bear) New Tricks!!

Thanks Again!

Bear


----------



## Braz (Feb 15, 2019)

Congratulations guys. I know I voted for one of those but it was such a tough choice I don't now remember which one it was.


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks again, everybody! This was so fun. Can't wait to see what the next challenge might be!


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 18, 2019)

My entry tied for a distant third place...rightfully so.  

1st and 2nd place were easy to choose.  Congrats to the winners!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the like SunnyDC  It is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

